# Saturday at the zoo



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2007)

A few images from my weekly walk at the zoo. 



 


 
Hear me roar!!!!!!


----------



## Ajay (Dec 9, 2007)

These are incredible!  Love the roar (yawn?) shot.  Great colors and composition and detail.  
What kind of lens do you find most useful for great zoo shots?


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 10, 2007)

Excellent pics:thumbup:


----------



## NoamC (Dec 10, 2007)

WOW great!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2007)

I cannot find any other word but the all comprising

WOW!

All sooooo good! I am ever so impressed.
And you lucky one to have the zoo near enough to own a season ticket! 
With Hagenbeck's im Hamburg being some 80 kms away ... I go there RARELY (almost never). Last I was there was when I invited my husband to their "Romantic Night" (little groups of musicians scattered all over the place, playing classical music as of 7 p.m. - and it all ended with some big fireworks at 10:30 - quite nice). But my photos ............... best stay in the shoe box


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 10, 2007)

Another stunning series. Love that predator look in the first shot, and the two of the lioness surveying the realm.


----------



## doenoe (Dec 10, 2007)

thats another stunning series. I really dig the last one, good stuff 
Big cats are the bomb, arent they


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow!!!! I like to go to the zoo and do pics too, but can't seem to get close enough! Do you use a specific lens? Your photos are fantastic!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone.  Appreciate your kind words. 

Corinna.  The zoo here is a 5 or so minute car drive.  It is so amazing to just flash a card and walk in.  If none of the animals are out, I just go back the next weekend.   Most of the big cats are always out, and are my faves. 


Jaime...thank you so much for your kind words.  I shot these with the Canon XTI, with a Sigma 170-500mm lens.  I do not take my tripod, but put my glove on the fence and rest the barrel of the camera on there.  Since the sun is really low in the winter, these were taken around 11am.  
Thanks again.


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 10, 2007)

:hail:

Stunning!


----------



## Becky (Dec 10, 2007)

Incredible Chiller!! Love em! Hear me roar is awesome!


----------



## The Empress (Dec 10, 2007)

Great shots!!! They are def amazing!!!


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 10, 2007)

Agreed that they are all awesome. I, too, favor the "roar" one. Such a great capture!


----------



## N'Kolor (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, I never thought the Sigma 17-500 would be that sharp...were any of these taken at 500?


----------



## Chiller (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks again everyone.  
N'color....These were close to the 500mm, but I have found that at the long end of the lens, it can be a little soft.   Ya really gotta stablize it, and try to use a faster shutter speed. So far it seems to work.  I shot a car race with the same lens.  Not as crisp as I would have like, but it did ok.   One day...when I have some $$$, I will get some better glass.  :thumbup:


----------



## Twig (Dec 10, 2007)

I love the intensity. My favorite is the fourth one. Great job!


----------



## Arch (Dec 10, 2007)

these are great chiller, you can really see the time you spent doing these zoo shoots really paying off now... probably your best series of cats yet! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## N'Kolor (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, I looked at the Canon 100-400 L Series and that might be my next unit but not until I see some shots with one.


----------



## The_Caper (Dec 10, 2007)

Excellent series here Chiller. Great captures for sure.

I really like hear me roar.


----------



## Zada (Dec 10, 2007)

Never wouldda guessed those were taken in a zoo! I Love the first one... just amazing!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 10, 2007)

Beautiful photos.

How fortunate to be so close to these animals.


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 10, 2007)

Excellent work as always Carl. Looks like you picked a good time to go. One of these days I will have to make the trip with you 

Eric


----------



## Chiller (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks so much for your awesome comments.   Very much appreciated.  

Airic...Winter is one of the best times to go.  No crowds. :thumbup::thumbup:  The only downfall, is a lot of the animals are not out, but the big cats are.


----------



## Heck (Dec 12, 2007)

Really great shots!


----------



## Ms Ahli (Dec 12, 2007)

wow
its amazing
nice shot


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 12, 2007)

Just amazing, especially the last one.  Great work.


----------



## Wozza (Dec 13, 2007)

Those are some fantastic shots. I dunno what I can say that hasn;t been said already - but yeah would have never guessed they were taken at the zoo.


----------



## Kristie (Dec 18, 2007)

These are awesome!
Great job!


----------



## dbruce (Dec 18, 2007)

I love these photos!!! They are amazing.


----------



## Chiller (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you all so very much for your kind words.   Means a lot to me.


----------



## KenCo (Dec 19, 2007)

Fantastic shots mate, really liking 1 & 4.
Keep up the good work.
Ken.


----------



## Green_Lantern (Dec 19, 2007)

Stunning Pictures! There so vibrant!!! Awesome Job Chiller!


----------



## Chiller (Dec 19, 2007)

Thanks again for such kind words.   I really appreciate your comments.


----------

